# Clip those rabbit ears! (on receptacles)



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't be lazy!

Today I went to a service call. Their outside lights wouldn't shut off. I went out onto the roof and I found the pipe coming up to a weatherproof receptacle, with a photocell on top, run through.

I took it all apart, and what caused the photocell to fail was because the previous electrician didn't clip the rabbit ears off the receptacle, and that was enough to not properly seal up the receptacle weatherproof cover. Water got in, evapourated up into the photocell....

Just lazy. But it's work for me!!!

Do you call them rabbit ears?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

:blink::no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mickey Mouse ears.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Rabbit ears? What are we talking about them old school antennas that sit on top of grandpas tv or are we talking about mouse ears on receptacles?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Don't be lazy!
> 
> Today I went to a service call. Their outside lights wouldn't shut off. I went out onto the roof and I found the pipe coming up to a weatherproof receptacle, with a photocell on top, run through.
> 
> ...


Yup so when you cut the ears off the receptacle the photo cell worked just fine right?:blink:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Water always gets in.

Photocells always fail.

-John


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I never cut the ears off in an exterior box. I just drill a weep hole at the bottom. I also have never seen the ears cut off of one that I've opened or seen anyone else clip them simply because its outside. Can anyone else chime in if they clip them?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Rabbit ears? What are we talking about them old school antennas that sit on top of grandpas tv or are we talking about mouse ears on receptacles?


Yo! OUCH! 

I have rabbit ears here at home and they get great HD signals.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> I never cut the ears off in an exterior box. I just drill a weep hole at the bottom. I also have never seen the ears cut off of one that I've opened or seen anyone else clip them simply because its outside. Can anyone else chime in if they clip them?



I agree, there is no reason to clip the ears on a device in a WP box.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I agree, there is no reason to clip the ears on a device in a WP box.


Except the recep doesn't fit in the box properly if you don't.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

kaboler said:


> Except the recep doesn't fit in the box properly if you don't.


How do you figure? Maybe you just couldn't get the hang of it. Everyone else can get a device into a WP box A-OK


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

kaboler said:


> Except the recep doesn't fit in the box properly if you don't.


Yeah it does

Sent from my brick phone


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

kaboler said:


> Except the recep doesn't fit in the box properly if you don't.


:blink:
huh


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

See

Sent from my brick phone


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> See


 No way! Obviously that was Photoshopped. :laughing:

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> No way! Obviously that was Photoshopped. :laughing:
> 
> -John



My work here is done. :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Except the recep doesn't fit in the box properly if you don't.


Really? Damn 30 years doing this and I had no idea they don't fit.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Really? Damn 30 years doing this and I had no idea they don't fit.:laughing:


Im gonna have to charge you for using my picture. I accept PayPal.

Sent from my brick phone


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Really? Damn 30 years doing this and I had no idea they don't fit.:laughing:


That recep doesn't have any conductors attached to it. Wire it up and it won't fit. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> See
> 
> Sent from my brick phone


You forgot the wire.:laughing:


> Sent from my brick phone


The screen is very small on that.:laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks kaboler.

You have a way of getting us all to agree on something.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Im gonna have to charge you for using my picture. I accept PayPal.


Sue me, Shockdoc is my Consul.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> See
> 
> Sent from my brick phone


eeww leviton resi grade receptacle... the worst of the worst


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

gold said:


> Thanks kaboler.
> 
> You have a way of getting us all to agree on something.
> 
> :thumbsup:


 And _TooFarFromFenway _was saying we don't get along. :no:

-John


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> eeww leviton resi grade receptacle... the worst of the worst


Perfect for cheap clients


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Show me a weatherproof box that is absolutely dry inside, and I'll show you a box that just hasn't leaked YET. Show me a photocell with no condensation inside, and I'll show you a pretty new photocell.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Show me a weatherproof box that is absolutely dry inside, and I'll show you a box that just hasn't leaked YET. Show me a photocell with no condensation inside, and I'll show you a pretty new photocell.


 Reminds me of a Joe Tex song.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Mickey Mouse ears.


 I never known them as being anything but "plaster ears".


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Big John said:


> Water always gets in.
> 
> Photocells always fail.
> 
> -John


 I think those things still work on the heat element principle. The contacts remain in the closed position if the element burns out, which it does.


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

clipping the ears of any animal is nasty, unless you have to put them in the nearest handy box.:jester::whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When I do need to remove plaster ears, I'd rather break them off than clip them. Clipping them leaves too sharp of an edge, and if anyone will cut themselves on something dumb, it will be me.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> eeww leviton resi grade receptacle... the worst of the worst


 That pure white color never seemed to be too popular. Looking at the plaster ears, do you notice the small protrusions sticking out. Are they used to release the conductors from the back-stab terminals? Just wondering!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

kaboler said:


> Except the recep doesn't fit in the box properly if you don't.


 
Then you need to go back to apprenticeship school and get some learnin, oh wait you are an apprentice, my apologies.:whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

kaboler said:


> Except the recep doesn't fit in the box properly if you don't.


Only place that is a problem is old work boxes.. both metal and plastic..


----------



## knothole (Mar 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Show me a weatherproof box that is absolutely dry inside, and I'll show you a box that just hasn't leaked YET. Show me a photocell with no condensation inside, and I'll show you a pretty new photocell.


I agree....


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Kablower does it again! 

That photocell was on its way out the second it was taken out of its box dude. They're the oil changes of the electrical world.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> eeww leviton resi grade receptacle... the worst of the worst


What's wrong with Leviton resi grade? They're really no better or worse than Eagle/Cooper or P&S, and I've used them all. Well, except Hubbell "Home Smart" or whatever it's called, but only Graybar stocks it around here, and I'm sure not shopping there. :no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

jza said:


> That photocell was on its way out the second it was taken out of its box dude. They're the oil changes of the electrical world.


I wonder when a company will come out with a decent photocell? I know, it's not going to happen for a $10 price point. But if it was $20 and actually lasted, I'd buy it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Peter D said:


> What's wrong with Leviton resi grade? They're really no better or worse than Eagle/Cooper or P&S, and I've used them all. Well, except Hubbell "Home Smart" or whatever it's called, but only Graybar stocks it around here, and I'm sure not shopping there. :no:


The last batch I got (where that came from) was kinda poor. I hung a big tri outlet cord from one in the shop and a few weeks later it died. The whole back cracked off. 

In it's defense the cheap p&s did the same thing a month later.

Sent from my brick phone


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

You gotta keep those ears on... dont cut em. If you do the flux capacitor will not have enough gigawatts to run the recep = no bueno :whistling2:


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

But I Ike to clip the ears off and make Bullwinkle out of em...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> The last batch I got (where that came from) was kinda poor. I hung a big tri outlet cord from one in the shop and a few weeks later it died. The whole back cracked off.
> 
> In it's defense the cheap p&s did the same thing a month later.


You used resi-grade outlets in a shop? Well, of course they're gonna break! :yes:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You used resi-grade outlets in a shop? Well, of course they're gonna break! :yes:


My own shop. :laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> My own shop. :laughing:


You know there's a reason we install spec grade eh? It's not just for looks.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah well spec grade costs extra and I wasn't gonna waste money for temp stuff. The permanent shop outlets are Hubble spec but temp drops and stuff get cheap crap in handy boxes. 

At least the p&s just separated between the case and the face, the leviton completely failed and cracked.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> That pure white color never seemed to be too popular.



Maybe in bum eff country. But 'round these here parts, that color is the only color to use in a home, unless you like 70's style ivory in 'yer trailer......


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Maybe in bum eff country. But 'round these here parts, that color is the only color to use in a home, unless you like 70's style ivory in 'yer trailer......


Ivory remains the most popular color in my area, followed by light almond. Very little white.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Ivory remains the most popular color in my area, followed by light almond. Very little white.


White is 99% of what I use.. maybe because I tell the customer white goes with anything and matches the door trim and molding..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> White is 99% of what I use.. maybe because I tell the customer white goes with anything and matches the door trim and molding..


Same here unless the customer has a preference


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

retiredsparktech said:


> That pure white color never seemed to be too popular. Looking at the plaster ears, do you notice the small protrusions sticking out. Are they used to release the conductors from the back-stab terminals? Just wondering!


Clip those little tangs on the plaster ears off, and it will seat fine.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Service Call said:


> Clip those little tangs on the plaster ears off, and it will seat fine.


Seats fine, no clipping needed.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Ivory remains the most popular color in my area, followed by light almond. Very little white.


Even in new construction?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Even in new construction?


You gotta remember Peter, he is in bum eff PA.....it wouldn't surprise me at all if they prefer ivory up there......


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

And if your really cheap like me, after you clip the ears for industrial raised metal covers etc. Save them in your spare parts for washers !


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Can you say YOKE :whistling2:


----------



## JD_ (Jul 8, 2011)

dronai said:


> And if your really cheap like me, after you clip the ears for industrial raised metal covers etc. Save them in your spare parts for washers !


I don't waste time taking the ears off for RS covers, just tighten the screws and let them bend back.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> You gotta remember Peter, he is in bum eff PA.....it wouldn't surprise me at all if they prefer ivory up there......


Ivory went out of style back in the late 80's, early 90's around here. I guess they'll catch up eventually. :laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Ivory went out of style back in the late 80's, early 90's around here.



Same here.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

We still install ivory on commercial jobs. Unless the homeowner is a weirdo, 99% of the time residential gets white.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

jza said:


> We still install ivory on commercial jobs. Unless the homeowner is a weirdo, 99% of the time residential gets white.



A homeowner owns the commercial job?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jza said:


> We still install ivory on commercial jobs. Unless the homeowner is a weirdo, 99% of the time residential gets white.





steelersman said:


> A homeowner owns the commercial job?


No the homeowner is the homeowner.

But he can own as many commercial buildings that he wants.:laughing:


----------

